# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  تغییر عبارت Add New Item در لیست های sharepoint

## farzane_t

سلام
من میخوام  عبارت Add New Item در لیست های SharePoint رو فارسی کنم. چطور باید اینکار رو انجام بدم؟ 
آیا اینکار رو باید از طریق SharePoint designer انجام بدم؟

ممنون

----------

